# Pink tongue preggers?



## hornet (Sep 7, 2007)

Just noticed tonight that my female pinkie is more plump than usual. I increased the heat a month or so ago so if she is preggers will only be early stages of pregnancy, pics attached, what do you think?















The male is the darker of the 2. Also they are not in their home but the mealworm colony while house cleaning was underway lol


----------



## Shano92 (Sep 7, 2007)

very nice, will u be selling the babies? if so i will be interested.


----------



## hornet (Sep 7, 2007)

yup, last time she gave birth(with a friend of mine) she had about 25 i think so hoping at least that, if not more so if all goes well will have plenty for sale.


----------



## Shano92 (Sep 7, 2007)

do they give birth to live young? put me on the list for one....


----------



## hornet (Sep 7, 2007)

yea, live young, i think the record was 60 or something?


----------



## Shano92 (Sep 7, 2007)

thats a lot for such a small species


----------



## hornet (Sep 7, 2007)

anyone with experience with this species?


----------



## spilota_variegata (Sep 7, 2007)

She looks like she's got a little while to go. Make sure you separate her from the male. He will follow her around and eat the young...


----------



## hornet (Sep 7, 2007)

yea i know if she is preggers it will be a while, i have read over 100 days and i only started heating a month or so ago. Will set up another tub once i'm 100% sure shes preggers as i dont wanna separate to soon.


----------



## spilota_variegata (Sep 7, 2007)

When my female got pregnant, she got really fat. Her lower torso bulged very noticably. Do you feed the adults snails. I used to bring home thousands at a time (I live in the desert) and they go crazy over them. Also a good calcium source


----------



## hornet (Sep 7, 2007)

yup, in the 1st month i had them they ate about half an egg and a little cat food. When i heated them i started offering snails so thats all they get now.


----------



## spilota_variegata (Sep 7, 2007)

Good luck with the babies. They are the cutest little things you've ever seen


----------



## carpetsnake (Sep 7, 2007)

me on the list as well hornet


----------



## hornet (Sep 7, 2007)

yea i was lucky enough to see them when she had bubs with my mate, so tiny. David, got blueys for me


----------



## carpetsnake (Sep 7, 2007)

should be preggers seen them mating lots of times so here hoping


----------



## hornet (Sep 7, 2007)

did you end up keeping the 1 baby you had or you gonna sell it?


----------



## carpetsnake (Sep 7, 2007)

still here 
daughter kept it


----------



## krusty (Sep 7, 2007)

thats so cool top stuff,what price would you be selling them for.as i would be interested in 3 or so.


----------



## Brettix (Sep 7, 2007)

Great news hornet,whats the breeding age ?


----------



## hornet (Sep 7, 2007)

i'm not sure what the going rate is, about $70 i think. Not sure on breeding age, probably similar to blueys


----------



## krusty (Sep 7, 2007)

well when you come up with a price let us know..............cheers.


----------



## steve6610 (Sep 7, 2007)

hi hornet, lol, don't forget my few,


----------



## hornet (Sep 7, 2007)

lol your not forgotten steve, hows your pair, look promising? would prefer a trade, get new blood


----------



## steve6610 (Sep 7, 2007)

i don't think mine will go this season, but i have 2 young ones from last season, but they aren't from the pair i have now,


----------



## steve6610 (Sep 8, 2007)

hey hornet, checked my girl out this morning at feed time and i have to change my first thoughts, she is looking very swollen around her tummy, just like yours, so it looks like we both might be in luck, 

i bought this pair about 6 months ago as yearling qld locals, so my guess is they are about 2 years old now, 

fingers crossed mate, we might be able to do the swap this year after all,


----------



## Scleropages (Sep 8, 2007)

Mine will never give birth


----------



## steve6610 (Sep 8, 2007)

Trousa_Snake said:


> Mine will never give birth



well get her a man...........................


----------



## Pike01 (Sep 8, 2007)

Mine always drop at the end of dec, start of jan.Twice on new years day over the years.


----------



## Scleropages (Sep 8, 2007)

ponybug said:


> well get her a man...........................


 
Mine has been looking preggers since december 06 , shes going to the vet soon if she doesent drop


----------



## steve6610 (Sep 8, 2007)

thanks pike, that will give us an idea, 

hey trousa, i'm guessing she might just be a bit overweight, she will never have babys now, about 3 to 4 months at the most, i think you got a dud, or maybe you got a dude...........


----------



## Scleropages (Sep 8, 2007)

ponybug said:


> hey trousa, i'm guessing she might just be a bit overweight, she will never have babys now, about 3 to 4 months at the most, i think you got a dud, or maybe you got a dude...........


 

What? LOL , ok pony she must just be overweight and a dud or a male , thanks for that


----------



## hornet (Sep 8, 2007)

i dont think 3 times over the normal gestation is very likley at all, like a chick being preggers for 27 months


----------



## hornet (Sep 8, 2007)

thanks for the help guys, looks like i may be in luck.


----------



## steve6610 (Sep 8, 2007)

Trousa_Snake said:


> What? LOL , ok pony she must just be overweight and a dud or a male , thanks for that



 my reply was said with tongue in cheek, :shock: i hope you took it that way, :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## hornet (Sep 9, 2007)

shes also alot more skittish and stays in her hide, i think that might be a good sign


----------



## RevDaniel (Sep 9, 2007)

Hoping that everything goes well and you have plenty of little pink tongues running around. I will be buying a heap from you if she is. Good luck


----------

